# JTable Spaltenbreite



## siroFranz (5. Apr 2007)

hi, 

frag mich gerade wie ich bei meiner ersten Spalte der Tabelle die Größe festlegen kann, die wird ja automatisch gesetzt.

Gruß


----------



## André Uhres (5. Apr 2007)

setPreferredWidth
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=269031#269031
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7709


----------



## kleiner_held (5. Apr 2007)

```
jTable.getColumnModel().getColumn(0).setWidth(200);
```
Außerdem kann man an der TableColumn noch minWidth, maxWidth, preferredWidth und resizable einstellen.

Edit: setPreferredWidth(int) ist setWidth(int) vorzuziehen, siehe auch JavaDoc


----------

